# clomid 150mg



## H1980 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello,

I havent ever posted before but have been reading your board for a while, hope you dont mind me asking a question... 

I am about to start my 3rd round of clomid in February and have been told to up it to 150mg as 50mg and 100mg didnt make me ovulate. Has anyone had success at this high a dose when 100mg didnt work?

I really dont want to give up hope but am starting to feel like it will never happen for us 

Thanks for listening
H
x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

H 

Dont give up chick. It can take different people different lengths of time. It took me 5 months to get pg but then the next time I went on clomid it only took 1. 

So stay positive and if you need any advice just shout

s xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya and welcome 

Yes, 150mg was the only thing that worked for me, I didnt ovulate on 50mg or 100mg (or I did but only for a month then it stopped so I had to up the dose).  I ovulated every month where I was on 150mg.



xxx


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi H,

The first post is always a little daunting  

Don't feel negative hun, I know it's easier said than done but Clomid has a higher success rate of working for the first 3 cycles according to several websites, so you've got this one to go yet    also there are women on this board that fell pregnant on the 7th month - the first of not taking Clomid! 

So plenty to be positive about, keep your chin up and best of luck for your next cycle!  

Ros
x


----------



## H1980 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for all replying so quickly and giving me encouragement...i feel much more posotive now. Was just feeling a bit alone and thought i'd be brave and post.

wish you all the best in getting your BFP's  

xx


----------

